# First pheasant hunt



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Took my 10yr old son to rush run today for youth pheasant and he was able to manage getting 1 pheasant. Could've had his limit as the dog was on point several times today but he had problems hitting them in the air lol. Would post pics but this site sucks as far as allowing pics, even after cropping it is still too large i guess. Also amazes me that there was adults hunting out there that thought today was opening day. Read the regulations people its not that hard. If you can't figure it out you probably shouldnt own guns to begin with lol!


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

ok finally cropped it enough i guess lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Way to go for your boy! Youth season came in over here in PA about a month ago with adult season two weeks ago. I've been taking my friends boy's to get them started. My old shorthair has put up 20 roosters and 8 hens...all birds have been safe from the boys, but their having a blast!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

had the same problem saturday with the boy a took out. Beagles did great with my brother killing his 2 in 3 shots the other boy was 1 for 8,9,10 idk i lost count lol. He is a very good trapshooter but i guess its just that mental block of that bird and the rush of it all. Very good dog work with im going to say 12 or 15 flushes few of them came up 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jray, that brings back memories. As a youth, and still today, I could whack the clay birds with cold blooded efficiency! But when a real, live bird thundered up off the ground, all bets were off! Didn't matter what it was, pheasant, grouse, or quail, I missed them all! I'm some better at that now, and if I were to give the young hunter a tip it would be this. Get "into" your gun. Get your cheek on the stock and make the gun a part of your body! Many times, when live birds get up, the head comes up! This destroys most any chance of killing that bird, except by luck. Teach him to "get into his gun", and he'll really start whacking them! And reinforce that message. Heck, I'm 62 and I need to remind myself of that every year!


----------

